# Аккордеон ОВК "Мелодия"



## vev (18 Июл 2014)

Господа!

Не пинайте любителя. Просто не могу не поделиться ощущениями от "игры" на "аккордеоне" АМИ-1 от ОВК "Мелодия"

Чисто случайно заехал в Динатон и пока друг выбирал укулеле решил попробовать то, что у них было представлено из аккордеонов. А был собственно представлен именно указанный выше экземпляр полного четырехголосного "инструмента". 

По порядку:
- продавец сообщил, что его производитель позиционирует как вершину мастерства и даже снабжает "итальянскими" голосами
- почему-то производитель прицепил ремни вверх ногами (сразу замечу - это самое малое зло в этом чуде)
- застежка открылась далеко не с первой попытки и с приложением изрядных усилий
- ощущение от контакта с клавиатурой самого низкопошибного китайского детского синтезатора по сравнению с АМИ-1 просто верх совершенства. Клавиши имеют безумно длинный ход и изготовлены из дерьмовейшего из возможных пластика, имеют заусенцы на ребрах. Попытка исполнить трель не увенчалась успехом даже с 5-6 попытки  Как, собственно, и любые другие пассажи на более или менее пристойной скорости
- левая клавиатура... Ну найти нужную кнопку без правой клавиатуры практически невозможно. До я так и не нашел. Кнопки по ощущениям поставлены не параллельно. Звон от кнопок перекрывает "рычек" баса ("рыком" рука не поднимается назвать).
- мех. Он кончился настолько внезапно быстро, что чуть его не оторвал с корнем. Борины не считал, но он раза в полтора короче короткого меха на старых Вельтах

- Звук. Омерзительнейший. Ответа нет вообще. Динамический диапазон узкий. 

За это "чудо" производитель/продавец при том при всем хочет 49 тысяч рублей! За такие деньги можно купить ТРИ Стеллы, каждая из которых в три раза переплюнет произведение тульских мастеров.

Я помню ощущения от советской Квинты. Ну, не немец, но хоть не противно прикасаться, но за прошедшие с тех пор 40 лет, видимо руки стали расти настооолько ниже обычного их положения. ...

Короче, испытал сильный культурный шок  Избегайте прикасаться к этим "инструментам", если дорожите своим психическим здоровьем :biggrin:

Для сравнения вынул из загашника Сеперато 70го года издания, купленный за 7тр для тренировки в ремонте и настройке. Шедевр по сравнению с "современным" туляком. Брррррр...


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (18 Июл 2014)

vev писал:


> - продавец сообщил, что его производитель позиционирует как вершину мастерства и даже снабжает "итальянскими" голосами




Я даже не дочитал а уже смешно, потому как сей нструмент держал в руках, и был не очень доволен))vev писал:


> Избегайте прикасаться к этим "инструментам",



Полностью согласен, когда я взял его в руки это было что-то. Во всех отношениях " я его слепила из того , что было, ну а то что было, то и полюбилаааа)) " : DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :biggrin:


----------



## askurpela (18 Июл 2014)

Редкая дрянь.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (18 Июл 2014)

Печально. Окончательно угробили отечественный музпром.


----------



## MAN (21 Июл 2014)

Какой же это, извините, "туляк", когда он полностью в Китае изготовлен? Вот ремни к нему в рамках предпродажной подготовки вверх тормашками пристегнули возможно действительно в Туле. Но этим участие отечественных мастеров в работе над инструментом, я так понимаю, и исчерпывается. 

Для информации.
1. Что такое "ОВК"вообще: http://www2.hotjob.ru/companies/owk_ufo/krd/
2. Торговая марка "ОВК Мелодия": http://www.musiccentre.ru/catalog/manufactures/id-100.html

По человечески прямо и честно, увы, нигде не сказано где именно это приизводство "баянов и аккордеонов нового поколения" осуществляется, но по ряду косвенных признаков можно догадаться, что в Китае. В своё время я в поисках инструмента довольно активно интересовался баянами этой марки и доставал своими бесконечными вопросами представителя "Бастон-Тулы" на их форуме. Мне упорно полоскали мозги живописными рассказами о том, что каждый инструмент, прежде чем оказаться в продаже, проходит у них тщательнейшую доводку, осуществляемую опытнейшими мастерами, но на простой вопрос: "Где именно их изготавливают?" так почему-то и не ответили. :biggrin:


----------



## vev (21 Июл 2014)

*MAN*,
Дайте уж наконец инструменты "старого поколения". Их по крайней мере не противно было в руки брать. Не вызывали брезгливости. 
А по поводу "новых технологий и материалов" есть вопросик: как прямодечник может весить 11 с лишним кил? Там что чугунные голоса?


----------



## MAN (22 Июл 2014)

*vev*, к теме китайского или российско-китайского музпрома, являющего миру изделия под маркой "ОВК Мелодия", это уже, конечно, по-видимому не имеет совершенно никакого отношения, но вот как раз применительно к "старому поколению" большой вес, в моём понимании, пусть и косвенно, но чаще свидетельствует о достоинствах инструмента (цельные планки, планки, изготовленные из латуни, надёжные, прочные, не из консервной жести выштампованные детали левой механики и т.д.), нежели говорит о его недостатках. Хотя сама тяжесть, разумеется, и не может рассматриваться как преимущество. Во всяком случае с баянами было так. А ломаная дека (дюраль) с ейной крышкой, сдвоенные рычаги (опять же дюралевые), да двойной комплект клапанов весу-то не шибко прибавют. Вот готово-выборная левая механика по сравнению с готовой - эт да!

Однако в чём я с Вами охотно соглашусь, так это в том, что если у хорошего инструмента значительный вес может быть оправдан, то у плохого он может только вызвать недоумение.


----------

